
Google’s Patent Stash Is (Probably) Making Them a Ton of Money on Pokémon Go - ReedJessen
http://www.ipstreet.com/blog/how-googles-patent-stash-is-probably-making-them-a-ton-of-money-on-pok%C3%A9mon-go
======
leijurv
Even Boeing has a stake in this! Seems like the success of Pokémon Go is
helping out lots of companies

